# Back on Mercantile again (Paint Distribution Business)



## NFRMarshal (Dec 12, 2010)

So here here is the building.

Mixed use occupancy paint company. They have a large business office area aprox 9200sf, 1 retail area area aprox 1100sf for regular paint sales, 1 retail area aproxx. 1100 sq ft for automotive paints and the remainder of the building is broken up into four fire separated warehouse spaces totaling over 20,000sf. Of the 20,000sf only aprox 1 2000sq ft space is protected with a sprinkler system. I know how did that happen??

They were inspected and cited for exceeding the 120 gal max quantity of flammable liquids in the non-sprinkler protected warehouse spaces. They are trying to cite the exemption for Mercantile wholesale and retail occupancy of 1600gal in non-sprinkler protected spaces.

They way I see it is the mercantile areas are accessory. The the storage warehouses which are not public accessible for customers is the predominate use of the occupancy. They do not qualify for the mercantile limits that a Lowe's or Home Depot get.

O'yea, this structure almost completely burned to the ground in the middle 70's when another paint company owned it. It was one of the biggest fire we have ever had in the city. The only thing left standing was the business offices. They rebuilt it and only sprinkled the 2000sq lacquer storage warehouse. What do you think.


----------



## cda (Dec 12, 2010)

Owner is the brother in law of the mayor???

What year was it rebuilt??

What building/fire code was used?

What year did the partial sprinkler get put in??

What building/fire code are they under now??

Maybe some bad plan review ,, along with some deals cut??


----------



## NFRMarshal (Dec 13, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> Owner is the brother in law of the mayor???


Doubt it...



			
				cda said:
			
		

> What year was it rebuilt??


 Round about 1979



			
				cda said:
			
		

> What building/fire code was used?


 ????



			
				cda said:
			
		

> What year did the partial sprinkler get put in??


 When it was rebuilt after the fire.



			
				cda said:
			
		

> What building/fire code are they under now??


VCC 2006



			
				cda said:
			
		

> Maybe some bad plan review ,, along with some deals cut??


Would not be suprised.

The relevant question here is their claim to be a mercantile with the quantity limits a mercantile gets. I say hell no.


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2010)

Has someone broken down the average quantities they have and what combustible class and flammable class they fall into??

also do how many control areas could they qualify for???


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 13, 2010)

I would concur with your opinion on their actual classification. The mercantile sales area is not the primary function as are the the two "chain" examples given. In our jurisdiction, the warehouse is classified separately with "all" separations and MAQ followed including protection. Document all (applicable code) sections in your case and even reference (as additional rationale/examples) NFPA 30 as a supplemental to your legal folder. Include *options* in your report. You don't have to design it ( their compliance scheme) but if you or your boss cites code compliant (separation, control zones and suppression) options it stands up better in legal/appeal processes and let the chips fall where they may (politically).

If it is still allowed by your Appeals Process, so be it and just make sure the suppression personnel is informed and they develop a pre-incident survey for the building and areas lacking code required separation and protection since that can be used after their next fire.

If there is one thing I've learned in many years; sometimes no matter how right one is ........ some crap gets by (politically) and if so, one must move on and cite the next one. (but keep a file at home   )


----------



## permitguy (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree they don't meet the "M" designation.

Just to clarify, they are exceeding MAQ's _per control area_?  If their 4 "fire separated" warehouse spaces meet the requirements for control areas, they could add approved flammable storage cabinets and ***** their quantities to 960 total.  It isn't 1,600, but its much more than 120, and cabinets are cheaper than sprinklers.  Then all you have to do is get them on board with proper storage practices and inventory control.

Failing that, throw some placards on the exterior doors, make sure the crews know the situation, and surround and drown!


----------

